# Team GT im Winterpokal 2007/08



## cleiende (10. Oktober 2007)

Wir hatten doch auf dem Treffen das Thema "Winterpokal" angerissen.
Wie sieht es aus, wer ist dabei?
Erstmal hier melden, dann kriegen wir die Einteilung in Team Nord/Süd/West/Ost/Mitte etc. sicher auch noch geregelt.

Mein 1992er Stahlbomber wartet an der Startlinie.


----------



## korat (11. Oktober 2007)

dabei!

da wir mit 2 1/2 teams dieses mal nicht hinkommern dürften, wäre ja auch eine einteilung nach rahmenmaterial, nach zeitperioden sortiert oder einfach nach farben denkbar! einige können das ja inzwischen recht virtuos interpretieren  

kriegen wir eigentlich schon ein team richter 8.0 zusammen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (11. Oktober 2007)

Bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei. Brauche den WP unbedingt als Motivationshilfe. 

Freue mich aber schon sehr auf hoffentlich viele gemeinsame Ausfahrten....


----------



## Janikulus (11. Oktober 2007)

könnte da man auch ein GT Team Ausland gründen ?  sind ja doch vielleicht ein paar die nicht in D leben.


----------



## kingmoe (11. Oktober 2007)

Wäre dabei, bin aber bekanntermaßen kein großer Punktelieferant...


----------



## Davidbelize (11. Oktober 2007)

meine gt-seele sagt "ja er ist dabei".


----------



## Kruko (11. Oktober 2007)

Bin auf jeden Fall auch dabei, habe es letzes Jahr leider um 8 std. verpasst 

Passiert mir dieses Jahr nicht mehr.


----------



## oldman (11. Oktober 2007)

bin dabei
mitblutunterschreib


----------



## Muckelchen (11. Oktober 2007)

Meiner einer ist auch dabei!


----------



## Janikulus (11. Oktober 2007)

start ist am 5.11?



Udo1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> auch wenn es noch ein wenig zu früh ist  für den Start des
> 6. IBC Winterpokals 2007/2008 wird der der Start für 2007/2008 am 05.11.2007 sein?





rikman schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt so. Ende ist am 30. Maerz 2008.



wird also Zeit die Teams zu bilden...


----------



## mountymaus (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin auch dabei 

Vielleicht bekommt man ja auch ein Frauen- Team zusammen. Also Mädels meldet Euch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (11. Oktober 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> könnte da man auch ein GT Team Ausland gründen ?  sind ja doch vielleicht ein paar die nicht in D leben.



Wäre dabei... Werden nur die Zeiten gezählt die man auf GT´s unterwegs ist, denn bekanntermaßen gehe ich ja fremd...


----------



## Stemmel (11. Oktober 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei
> 
> Vielleicht bekommt man ja auch ein Frauen- Team zusammen. Also Mädels meldet Euch!!!



Wer außer Kerstin und uns fährt noch GT?  BITTE MELDET EUCH!  

Allerdings schließe ich mich kingmoe an: 


kingmoe schrieb:


> Wäre dabei, bin aber bekanntermaßen kein großer Punktelieferant...


----------



## Kint (11. Oktober 2007)

am start - (aber nicht fürs frauenteam)


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. Oktober 2007)

Dabei, allerding mit verschiedenen GT´s (also einteilung nach Farbe, Material, ... wäre bei mir schlecht)


----------



## Oh-Markus (11. Oktober 2007)

Markus ist auch mit dabei  

Wer zählt zum Team Süd ? 

Markus


----------



## Janikulus (12. Oktober 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Wäre dabei...



toll!  

Es gab doch noch jemand aus Taiwan, Oliversen glaube ich, werde ihm mal eine PM schicken.

Femdgehen ist OK 

Ach ja, der Kilometerfresser bin ich auch nicht unbedingt, ansonsten halt laufen, langlauf und diverses anderes.

Jemand noch interesse?

Gruss,
Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (14. Oktober 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei
> 
> Vielleicht bekommt man ja auch ein Frauen- Team zusammen. Also Mädels meldet Euch!!!




*Männers!* Fahren Eure Frauen kein Rad?  Treiben sie sonst keinen Sport?  

Wir benötigen noch 2 weitere Frauen, die bei unserem Frauen-Team mitmachen wollen. Wenn es daran scheitern sollte, dass sie (noch) kein eigenes GT haben, dann könntet ihr doch zumindest für die Zeit des Winterpokals eines von Euren abtreten, oder?  Soweit ich mitbekommen habe, bin ich wohl in diesem Forum die einzige, die nur ein GT ihr eigen nennen darf (das mit dem grünen Lotto hat ja nun leider nicht geklappt..).  

Eure Frauen brauchen sich doch nur hier im Forum anzumelden und dann fleißig ihre Sport-Einheiten - es muss ja nicht immer Radfahren sein - einzutragen! Also: *Leistet Überzeugungsarbeit!* *JETZT! *
*
@GT-Hinterland*
Konntest Du Deine Frau schon überzeugen? 
*@Ketterechts*
Hat Kerstin schon einen eigenen Account?



Kint schrieb:


> am start - (aber nicht fürs frauenteam)




Schaaade....  

Daggi


----------



## chrrup150 (14. Oktober 2007)

doofe frage von mir, aber was ist der winterpokal???
und wenn ich mit nem röckchen fahren darf, kann ich dann ins frauenteam????


----------



## oliversen (15. Oktober 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> toll!
> 
> Es gab doch noch jemand aus Taiwan, Oliversen glaube ich, werde ihm mal eine PM schicken.
> 
> ...




GT Team Ausland
Bin dabei!

Ausserdem Janikulus (F) und hoeckle (A)
Wie siehts mit alf2 (A) und versus (CH) aus?
Dann, da gabs doch einen sansibar aus LUX?

Wir werden doch fuenf Leute zusammenbringen.

oliversen


----------



## Stemmel (15. Oktober 2007)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> doofe frage von mir, aber was ist der winterpokal???
> und wenn ich mit nem röckchen fahren darf, kann ich dann ins frauenteam????



Zum Thema Winterpokal schau mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=245366

Ob die Sache mit dem Röckchen ausreicht, werden dann die restlichen Teammitglieder gemeinsam entscheiden  

Wobei ich eben gelesen habe, dass ein Team aus *maximal*fünf Teammitgliedern besteht?  

Daggi


----------



## chrrup150 (15. Oktober 2007)

so alles durch gelesen, dann teilt mich mal in ein team ein!
bei mir grhts morgen los mim Rennrad!


----------



## Ketterechts (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo

Bin dabei , auch wenn ich noch nicht kapiert habe wie´s funktioniert . Team Süd würde ich wohl meinen  

Kerstin überlegt sich die Sache noch , wird aber wohl auch mit von der Partie sein - hat aber wenig Zeit - und auch wenn sie noch nie damit gepostet hat , einen eigenen Account . Denke mal die beste Gelegenheit diesen einzuweihen 

Gruss Benjamin


----------



## micki260 (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde mich gerne den GTfizierten anschließen!  
Habe am Dienstag das Go vom Arzt bekommen.


----------



## kingmoe (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde ein GTeam "stressfrei" gründen, wer macht mit


----------



## micki260 (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe mit Stress ja mal überhaupt nichts zu tuen.  
Deswegen bin ich gerne dabei


----------



## GT-Hinterland (15. Oktober 2007)

*Ich bin auch dabei  und den Anhang werde ich für das GT Frauenteam schon überzeugen   
Gruß
Sascha*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrrup150 (15. Oktober 2007)

dann bin auch beim gt team stressfrei dabei


----------



## alf2 (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin beim GT Team Ausland dabei!: daumen: 
Ich werde es allerdings auch sehr stressfrei angehen!    
Im übrigen bin ich dafür das Team in *GT Team International* umzubenennen.

ich freu mich schon!
lg Andreas


----------



## korat (15. Oktober 2007)

...oder GTeam Diaspora!

"streßfrei" klingt sehr gut! entweder etabliere ich noch ein GTeam "fettfrei", das immer so langsam fährt, daß dabei locker über gesunde ernährung geplaudert werden kann, oder ich mach einfach bei den streßfreien mit.  

noch sind ja 2 wochen zeit, warten wir also noch in diesem thread, wieviele es letztlich werden, damit eine sinnvolle aufteilung erfolgt?

und falls sich schon jemand anmelden möchte: ich fände es schön, wenn wir die gefundene nomenklatur beibehalten, also: "GTeam xxxxxxx", dann sieht es schöner aus in der alphabetischen übersicht, oder beim kopf-an-kopf-rennen.


----------



## hoeckle (16. Oktober 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Ich bin beim GT Team Ausland dabei!: daumen:
> Ich werde es allerdings auch sehr stressfrei angehen!
> Im übrigen bin ich dafür das Team in *GT Team International* umzubenennen.
> 
> ...



Angenommen und supported....  Die Swampthings liegen schon bereit... Komm doch mal zu uns in den Westen, gibt´s ja jetzt schon ab 29,- ....




korat schrieb:


> ...oder GTeam Diaspora!




Da das ja bei mir nicht zutrifft, abgelehnt!


----------



## alf2 (16. Oktober 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Komm doch mal zu uns in den Westen, gibt´s ja jetzt schon ab 29,- ....



Gerne, aber wohl erst wenns wieder wärmer wird!


----------



## Janikulus (16. Oktober 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Im übrigen bin ich dafür das Team in *GT Team International* umzubenennen.



OK Hört sich gut/besser an!
Also, GT Team International:
- Oliversen
- Alf2
- Hoeckle
- Janikulus
- ? Wer noch ?


----------



## hoeckle (16. Oktober 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> OK Hört sich gut/besser an!
> Also, GT Team International:
> - Oliversen
> - Alf2
> ...



Volker würde ja auch passen, aber ich nehme an, daß so er denn jetzt überhaupt noch Zeit dafür hat..., in seinem alten Team fahren will?!

Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Stemmel (16. Oktober 2007)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Kerstin überlegt sich die Sache noch , wird aber wohl auch mit von der Partie sein - hat aber wenig Zeit - und auch wenn sie noch nie damit gepostet hat , einen eigenen Account . Denke mal die beste Gelegenheit diesen einzuweihen
> 
> Gruss Benjamin



Super Kerstin!  Dann freuen wir uns auf Deinen ersten Beitrag, damit wir auch Deinen Account kennenlernen dürfen! 

Und wir sind dann schon zu viert! 
- "montymaus" (Insa) 
- "?" (Kerstin)
- "?" (Kirsten von Sascha)
- "Stemmel" (selbst)

Wer macht noch mit? Eine geht noch! Und: Wie lauten die Namensvorschläge von Euch? 

GT-Team Girls only
GT-Team Girls on Tour

Zeit?  Was ist das?  Aber vielleicht ist es ja eine kleine Motivationshilfe, doch mal für eine Stunde aufs Rad zu steigen. 

Daggi


----------



## mountymaus (16. Oktober 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Super Kerstin!  Dann freuen wir uns auf Deinen ersten Beitrag, damit wir auch Deinen Account kennenlernen dürfen!
> 
> Und wir sind dann schon zu viert!
> - "montymaus" (Insa)
> ...




Tja, wegen dem Namen müssen wir uns noch einigen.
Hauptsache es gibt keinen Zickenterror  
Haben denn alle ein GT zur Verfügung??
GT-Team Girls only klingt schon mal nett.
Oder "GT Girls Dream-Team"??
Oder einfach "GT-Girls"??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (16. Oktober 2007)

also ich finde "GTeam Zickenterror" klingt schön dynamisch, wenn ich mitfahren dürfte, wäre ich dafür!
"streßfrei" klingt dagegen eher wie "Team Treppenlift", ich glaub ich überleg mir das noch mal.


----------



## micki260 (16. Oktober 2007)

Na das ist genau das richtige für meinen Bandscheibenvorfall

so mach mich nun auf zum ersten Nightride dieses Jahres.....


----------



## chrrup150 (16. Oktober 2007)

Nächste doofe frage meinerseits, wann startet denn dieser winterpokal????
oder hab ichs bloß überlesen????


----------



## versus (16. Oktober 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> GT Team Ausland
> Bin dabei!
> 
> Ausserdem Janikulus (F) und hoeckle (A)
> ...



  versus.ch ist auch dabei !


----------



## Davidbelize (16. Oktober 2007)

hier die liste von berlin und umgebung:
                                                          1.davidbelize
                                                          2..........
                                                          3..........


----------



## chrrup150 (16. Oktober 2007)

oder wer wär denn beim team rheinland dabei???
nur das ich keinen respekt habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (17. Oktober 2007)

Welches Team nimmt mich auf?


----------



## Manni1599 (17. Oktober 2007)

korat schrieb:


> also ich finde "GTeam Zickenterror" klingt schön dynamisch, *wenn ich mitfahren dürfte*, wäre ich dafür!
> "streßfrei" klingt dagegen eher wie "Team Treppenlift", ich glaub ich überleg mir das noch mal.




Nein, Geschwister Carsten, Du darfst da nicht mitfahren. Du hast keine Muhmuh.


----------



## Kruko (17. Oktober 2007)

Mir ist es eigentlich egal zu welchen Team ich gehöre. Es soll halt Spaß machen 

Schön wäre es, wenn man sich für Team-Ausfahrten auch treffen könnte. Bin auch bei zur Verfügungstellung einer Duschmöglichkeit bereit entsprechend zu fahren (HH oder FFM wären noch akzeptabel).


----------



## hoeckle (17. Oktober 2007)

*GT*I Forces ready to accomplish Mission.....




versus schrieb:


> versus.ch ist auch dabei !



Schön Volker... 

Schlage mal locker janikulus als Team-Master vor, da ja seine Idee mit International und so...


----------



## GT-Hinterland (17. Oktober 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Mir ist es eigentlich egal zu welchen Team ich gehöre. Es soll halt Spaß machen
> 
> Schön wäre es, wenn man sich für Team-Ausfahrten auch treffen könnte. Bin auch bei zur Verfügungstellung einer Duschmöglichkeit bereit entsprechend zu fahren (HH oder FFM wären noch akzeptabel).



Wenn Du willst kannst Du auch nach MR kommen


----------



## Stemmel (17. Oktober 2007)

Habe eben nochmal nachgelesen: 
*Bis zu *fünf Leute bilden ein Team. 

Somit kann es mit den jetzt schon vorhandenen Bikerinnen dorch ein *GTeam Girls* geben!  Nur die Accounts fehlen noch... 

@Korat
Das "Zicken" ist den Damen vorbehalten! Das können Männer nicht richtig.  

@GTeam International
Glückwunsch zur ersten Teambildung in diesem Forum!  

Daggi


----------



## Kruko (17. Oktober 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Wenn Du willst kannst Du auch nach MR kommen



Dann sind wir ja schon zu zweit. 

Wer ist noch dabei das dritte Team zu bilden??


----------



## chrrup150 (17. Oktober 2007)

ICH ICH ICH 
fänd GT Team strssfrei gar nicht übel


----------



## korat (18. Oktober 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> @Korat
> Das "Zicken" ist den Damen vorbehalten! Das können Männer nicht richtig.



das sollte auch keine bewerbung sein!  
übrigens kann ich sehr wohl zicken, so! ätsch!
"zickenterror" ist in meiner welt durchaus sympathisch belegt, nur was wäre das maskuline äquivalent? "bullenterror" geht gar nicht, "machozoo" würd ich nicht mitfahren - naja, es ist nicht einfach.


----------



## mountymaus (18. Oktober 2007)

korat schrieb:


> .... nur was wäre das maskuline äquivalent? "bullenterror" geht gar nicht, "machozoo" würd ich nicht mitfahren - naja, es ist nicht einfach.



Vielleicht Rinderwahn?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (18. Oktober 2007)

so wollmer mal sammeln wer alles mitfährt und wo er seinen stützpunkt hat ? dann können wir recht einfach teams bilden denk ich ?


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Oktober 2007)

Gute Idee.

 Dabei: Manni, Escheburg bei Hamburg.


----------



## Kint (18. Oktober 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Gute Idee.
> 
> Dabei: Manni, Escheburg bei Hamburg.




ich meinte das anders....:

cleinde - taunus
korat -HH
du - norden 
moe - HH
davidbelize - bärlin
...

aber ich würde jetzt einfach mal ein team nord a la 06/07 gründen ?


----------



## Kruko (18. Oktober 2007)

gt-heini --- Weserbergland (Nordhessen, OWL, Südniedersachsen)

mountymaus --- dito (aber die ist ja schon im Girlie-Team )


----------



## Muckelchen (18. Oktober 2007)

Muckelchen -> Norden / Niedersachsen (einen Steinwurf von HH)
Gerne auch wieder im Team vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## oldman (18. Oktober 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> *GT*I Forces ready to accomplish Mission.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jungs, hat's noch platz im innernäschenäl tiem?


----------



## hoeckle (18. Oktober 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> jungs, hat's noch platz im innernäschenäl tiem?



Hallo Nicolai, von mir aus gerne aber 5+1= da müssten wir wohl splitten (der Regel wg.), was mir persönlich aber egal wäre... .GTI I (Habsburg) & GTI II (sonstige)..    Dann aber noch ein  paar Auswärtige finden...?? Hallo David, da links oben ist doch auch schon eher Polen... ???


----------



## Janikulus (18. Oktober 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Hallo Nicolai, von mir aus gerne aber 5+1= da müssten wir wohl splitten (der Regel wg.), was mir persönlich aber egal wäre... .GTI I (Habsburg) & GTI II (sonstige)..    Dann aber noch ein  paar Auswärtige finden...?? Hallo David, da links oben ist doch auch schon eher Polen... ???



Wir können ja noch ca. 2 Wochen warten bevor wir endgültig die Teams bilden, vielleicht finden sich ja noch andere GTler im Ausland, aber gegen 2 Internationale Teams spricht ja nichts.


----------



## oldman (18. Oktober 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> Wir können ja noch ca. 2 Wochen warten bevor wir endgültig die Teams bilden, vielleicht finden sich ja noch andere GTler im Ausland, aber gegen 2 Internationale Teams spricht ja nichts.



stimmt, das ist ja die Sache mit den 5er Teams... shit.
Mal abwarten, ob alle Internationalen dann auch wirklich dabei sind. Falls einer abspringt, würde ich nachrücken.
Ansonsten muss ich halt mal schauen woich unterkomme... schau mer ma.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (18. Oktober 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> Wir können ja noch ca. 2 Wochen warten bevor wir endgültig die Teams bilden, vielleicht finden sich ja noch andere GTler im Ausland, aber gegen 2 Internationale Teams spricht ja nichts.



Ich hatte mit sansibar (LUX) per pm Kontakt. Da sich Volker jedoch noch meldete habe ich ihm abgesagt bevor er antwortete. Spaeter hat sansibar jedoch sein Interesse bekundet. Er waere sicher zu haben und falls es ein zweites GT I geben wird spreche ich ihn gerne nochmals an. Somit waeren wir schon sieben GT I's.

oliversen


----------



## versus (18. Oktober 2007)

laxerone (ch) wäre auch noch ein möglicher kandidat fürs GTI (toller name) team !?!


----------



## oldman (18. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> laxerone (ch) wäre auch noch ein möglicher kandidat fürs GTI (toller name) team !?!



wenn wir 8 mann zusammenbekommen, kann man ja 2 internationale viererteams gründen!


----------



## versus (18. Oktober 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> wenn wir 8 mann zusammenbekommen, kann man ja 2 internationale viererteams gründen!



genau, du darfst dann auch mein flügelmann sein  ! (aus welchem film?)


----------



## Janikulus (18. Oktober 2007)

na da bekommen wir aber fast schon zwei teams zusammen,
ich fasse mal zusammen:

-oldman -->ok
-versus -->ok
-hoeckle -->ok
-oliversen -->ok
-alf2 -->ok
-janikulus -->ok

-sansibar -->?
-laxerone -->?
-zaskar freak -->?
(ich schicke mal ein paar PMs)

-evtl. meine Freundin -->da muss ich noch nachmotivieren

wenn alle mitmache würden... 10! Stelle gerade fest, dass die Hälfe vom Forum im Ausland lebt  

Gruss,
Paul


----------



## oldman (18. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> genau, du darfst dann auch mein flügelmann sein  ! (aus welchem film?)



hmmm, weiss nicht so recht, aber es ist garantiert nicht "Dumbo, der fliegende Elefant"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (18. Oktober 2007)

ein film aus unserer jugend (na ja, aus meiner jugend und deiner...   nix wie weg)


"You can be my wingman anytime".... "Bullshit, you can be mine"


----------



## oldman (18. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> ein film aus unserer jugend (na ja, aus meiner jugend und deiner...   nix wie weg)
> 
> 
> "You can be my wingman anytime".... "Bullshit, you can be mine"



aaaach sooooooooo..... der film mit dem thomas kreutzer...


----------



## hoeckle (19. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> genau, du darfst dann auch mein flügelmann sein  ! (aus welchem film?)



http://iwc-media.futurecom.ch/technics/pilots/_mov/pilots_big.wmv


----------



## mountymaus (19. Oktober 2007)

Hat denn nun noch jemand einen Vorschlag für einen Namen des Frauenteams???


----------



## kingmoe (19. Oktober 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hat denn nun noch jemand einen Vorschlag für einen Namen des Frauenteams???



GTanten?!



 

...und weg


----------



## versus (19. Oktober 2007)

tststs moe !


----------



## mountymaus (19. Oktober 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> GTanten?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hast wohl einen Clown gefrühstückt.... Wie war er denn?? Komisch???


----------



## Stemmel (20. Oktober 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hat denn nun noch jemand einen Vorschlag für einen Namen des Frauenteams???



Ich habe noch ein paar auf meiner Schreibtischunterlage in der Firma stehen...

Also noch ein wenig Geduld bis Montag! 

Daggi


----------



## Kruko (20. Oktober 2007)

Da ja Team Süd ein wenig durch das Auswandern einiger Herren zerfällt, schlage ich mal folgende Fahrer hier für vor: 

Cleiende
Oh-Markus
Ketterechts
GT-Hinterland und 
GT-Heini (mich)

Hat wer Einsprüche??


----------



## Kint (20. Oktober 2007)

frag nochmal. team nord wie letztes jahr oder hat irgendwer höhere ansprüche als platz 166 (knapp hinter süd [trotz deren verletzungspech] und deutlich vor den cowboys ausm wilden westen [ die in reduzierter stärke fuhren]) von 309 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (20. Oktober 2007)

*NORD!*


----------



## versus (20. Oktober 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> knapp hinter süd



pah ! das war doch nicht knapp


----------



## Kint (20. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> pah ! das war doch nicht knapp



hat man bei dir eigentlich nachdem du wieder aufs rad gestiegen bist nen screening angesetzt ?


----------



## versus (20. Oktober 2007)

nööö. say no to drugs


----------



## cleiende (21. Oktober 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Da ja Team Süd ein wenig durch das Auswandern einiger Herren zerfällt, schlage ich mal folgende Fahrer hier für vor:
> 
> Cleiende
> Oh-Markus
> ...



Aus dem Urlaub zurück, 5 Tage Berlin, jetzt erstmal ausgeschlafen.

Sofern alle einverstanden und willig sind - done deal. Ansonsten wuerde ich aufgrund der Familienhistorie ggfs bei den Habsburgern Asyl suchen.

wer macht das Team auf (Heini oder ich?).


----------



## Oh-Markus (21. Oktober 2007)

Hi hi,
ich bin dabei im TEAM SÜD

Markus


----------



## Kruko (21. Oktober 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Aus dem Urlaub zurück, 5 Tage Berlin, jetzt erstmal ausgeschlafen.



Hoffe Du hattest ein paar schöne Tage



cleiende schrieb:


> wer macht das Team auf (Heini oder ich?).



Ist mir eigentlich Egal. Hauptsache ist doch, dass es jemand aufmacht oder??


----------



## cleiende (21. Oktober 2007)

Oh-Markus schrieb:


> Hi hi,
> ich bin dabei im TEAM SÜD
> 
> Markus



da macht man den Thread auf und was passiert - die Truppe vom letzten Jahr vergisst einen glatt.
Na ja, "Wahrheit ist auf'm Rad" - oder wie war das nochmal?


----------



## versus (21. Oktober 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> die Truppe vom letzten Jahr vergisst einen glatt.



wie kommst du denn darauf ? ? ? team süd würde ja eigentlich immer noch stimmen. GTI oder GTS mir eigentlich egal.

habe gestern zur festbeleuchtung am lenker noch eine stirnlampe gekauft. der dunkle winter kann also kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (21. Oktober 2007)

ja cleiende, komm in eines der internationalen Teams!


----------



## versus (21. Oktober 2007)

taunidien klingt ja auch schon so ;-)


----------



## Davidbelize (21. Oktober 2007)

da sich keine berliner melden, werd ich mal den berühmten 4 mächte status berlins ausgraben und mich zu einem internationalen mitglied erklären.   


hoffe das macht die ganze sache einfacher.    


radler aller länder vereinigt euch.
alle räder stehen still,wenn dein starkes bein es will.  


gez.

die internationale liga der GerneTreter


----------



## hoeckle (21. Oktober 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> na da bekommen wir aber fast schon zwei teams zusammen,
> ich fasse mal zusammen:
> 
> -oldman -->ok
> ...



-cleiende -->ok
- davidbelize -->ok

Sind 2 noch frei, oder habe ich mich vertan?

Wie wollen wir uns denn aufteilen..???





Davidbelize schrieb:


> da sich keine berliner melden, werd ich mal den berühmten 4 mächte status berlins ausgraben und mich zu einem internationalen mitglied erklären.





hoeckle schrieb:


> Hallo David, da links oben ist doch auch schon eher Polen... ???



Mein reden...  

Heute nachmittag war mir a bisl langweilig und hab da mal was vorbereitet:

Meine Winterpokal-Waffe:


----------



## Janikulus (21. Oktober 2007)

habe Nachricht von Laxerone bekommen, er kann leider nicht mitmachen, wird nicht dazu kommen Punkte zu sammeln.


----------



## cleiende (21. Oktober 2007)

Na, dann schaun mer mal. Ihr "Internationalen" habt ja den Oldman dabei, der macht bis Januar sicher noch die ein oder andere Extrameile.
Ich bleibe im Lande ;-)

Und immer schön in den Rückspiegel schauen, da lauert dann das Team Süd.




Ist auch ein GT ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (21. Oktober 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Heute nachmittag war mir a bisl langweilig und hab da mal was vorbereitet:



sehe ich da etwa eine gelbe Ventilkappe?


----------



## sansibar (22. Oktober 2007)

bin dabei, oliversen hat schon PM



Janikulus schrieb:


> na da bekommen wir aber fast schon zwei teams zusammen,
> ich fasse mal zusammen:
> 
> -oldman -->ok
> ...


----------



## hoeckle (22. Oktober 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> sehe ich da etwa eine gelbe Ventilkappe?



Ähhmm.... ja...  Gefällts Dir nicht? Passt doch super zur Gabel...   Stimmt muss ich ändern, vorne ist keine gelbe....


----------



## Stemmel (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich gebe einfach nicht auf... 

Mädels, wo seid ihr? Ab kommenden Montag können die Teams gebildet werden, *gebt Euch einen Ruck!*

Daggi


----------



## Stemmel (22. Oktober 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Und wir sind dann schon zu viert!
> - "montymaus" (Insa)
> - "?" (Kerstin)
> - "?" (Kirsten von Sascha)
> ...



Tadaa!!

We are proudly present *ahara=Andrea*aus Escheburg als weiteres Teammitglied!  

Daggi


----------



## Twörgel (22. Oktober 2007)

Sodele,

ich denke, so langsam wird mal Zeit, daß ich mich endlich auch mal selbst melde und nicht immer nur schreiben lasse  .
Ich bin beim Mädelsteam dabei   und habe sogar ein "Winter-GT"  
Namensvorschläge fürs GT-Mädels-Team? Gute Frage.
......da ich denk nochmal nach. 

 Kerstin [auch bekannt als ketterechts(2)]


----------



## Kint (22. Oktober 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Na, dann schaun mer mal. Ihr "Internationalen" habt ja den Oldman dabei, der macht bis Januar sicher noch die ein oder andere Extrameile.
> Ich bleibe im Lande ;-)
> 
> Und immer schön in den Rückspiegel schauen, da lauert dann das Team Süd.
> ...



passt doch keiner rein so ohne gurney bubble....


----------



## Stemmel (22. Oktober 2007)

Es wird doch!   

- "montymaus" (Insa) 
- "Twörgel" (Kerstin)
- "ahara" (Andrea)
- "Stemmel" (selbst)

fehlt nur noch die Zusage von 

- "?" (Kirsten von Sascha)

Daggi


----------



## mountymaus (22. Oktober 2007)

Wir sind der Meinung das ist SPITZE!!!
Juhuuu, wir haben ein Mädelsteam


----------



## GT-Hinterland (22. Oktober 2007)

Werde ich gleich mit Ihr klären, ok?
Muß aber erst das GT heile machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (22. Oktober 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Muß aber erst das GT heile machen



Dann man ran an die Arbeit, der morgige Abend ist für Dich jetzt verplant!  

Daggi


----------



## GT Maus (22. Oktober 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Es wird doch!
> 
> - "montymaus" (Insa)
> - "Twörgel" (Kerstin)
> ...



Hallo Ihr, 
jetzt habt ihrs geschafft habe mich überreden lassen  bin mal gespannt!!!
Gruß Kirsten


----------



## Stemmel (22. Oktober 2007)

*Die Girls sind komplett!*  

- "montymaus" (Insa) 
- "Twörgel" (Kerstin)
- "ahara" (Andrea)
- "GT Maus" (Kirsten) 
- "Stemmel" (selbst)


Daggi


----------



## Kruko (22. Oktober 2007)

Dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Mädels-Team.

Die Leute im Winterpokal werden ganz schön dumm aus der Wäsche schauen 

Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, gehen wir mit insgesamt *fünf* Teams an den Start 

Das soll uns erst mal einer nachmachen  

Was ist mit GT-TEAM. Vielleicht hat man auch in der GT-Zentrale Lust uns zu unterstützen. Irgendwo wird sich noch ein freier Platz finden lassen


----------



## mountymaus (22. Oktober 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> *Die Girls sind komplett!*
> 
> - "montymaus" (Insa)
> - "Twörgel" (Kerstin)
> ...




 *Juhuuuuuuuuuuu* 
*Das soll uns erst mal jemand nachmachen  
Danke Mädels, dass Ihr Euch doch noch ein Herz gefasst habt und das Mädelsteam unterstützt *


----------



## Manni1599 (23. Oktober 2007)

Was ist nun mit uns im Norden? Soll es da auch 2 Teams geben?
Wir wären ja:
Kint
Kingmoe
Korat
Muckelchen
GT Musa (obwohl ich nicht weiss ob der überhaupt radfahren kann... )
Tigers Claw
Manni1599
gnss (vermutlich aber eher Team Normal/Normaler )


*WER NOCH?*


----------



## mountymaus (23. Oktober 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Was ist nun mit uns im Norden? Soll es da auch 2 Teams geben?
> Wir wären ja:
> Kint
> Kingmoe
> ...




Ihr habt ja Probleme... und da heißt es immer, die Frauen zicken rum Wir haben unser Team schon längst zusammen


----------



## hoeckle (23. Oktober 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja Probleme... und da heißt es immer, die Frauen zicken rum Wir haben unser Team schon längst zusammen



Ja seit gestern! Lang, lang ist´s her... Und wer war erster.... 

Und ja , bin mir bewusst was das für Kommentare  herausfordert....


----------



## korat (23. Oktober 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Norden? Soll es da auch 2 Teams



das ist einigermaßen ungünstig, für zwei zuwenig, für eins zuviel.
also nordis, outet euch, ihr ziert euch ja noch mehr als die mädels!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (23. Oktober 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Was ist nun mit uns im Norden? Soll es da auch 2 Teams geben?
> Wir wären ja:
> Kint
> Kingmoe
> ...




Naja so einigermaßen fahren kann Ich schon aber hab halt grad nichts fahrbereites! Die 3 Zaskars sind momentan alle teilweise zerlegt! Eventuell bekomme Ich das kleine schwarze in den nächsten Wochen wieder zum rollen dann wäre Ich auf jeden Fall dabei aber werde wohl auch nicht so die Kilometer reissen!


----------



## micki260 (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde mich gerne dem Team Nord anschließen


----------



## Muckelchen (23. Oktober 2007)

Ich fasse mal für den Norden zusammen:

GTeam Nord

- Kint
- Manni1599
- Muckelchen
- Tigers Claw

GTeam Nord "stressfrei"

- Kingmoe
- Korat
- GT Musa
- Mick260

So habe ich das aus einzelnen Posts heraus gelesen.
Berichtigt mich, wenn ich falsch liege...


----------



## chrrup150 (23. Oktober 2007)

so wo wäre denn noch ein platz für mich???
oder wer braucht denn noch alles einen platz???
da ich fahrradkurier bin und meine kurierkilometer auch als trainigskilometer gelten, kommen da bei mir so 400 km minimum die zusammen


----------



## Kint (23. Oktober 2007)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> so wo wäre denn noch ein platz für mich???
> oder wer braucht denn noch alles einen platz???
> da ich fahrradkurier bin und meine kurierkilometer auch als trainigskilometer gelten, kommen da bei mir so 400 km minimum die zusammen



du kommst doch bestimmt ausm norden.... 

im ernst musa is ja kein problem - km kann man auch aufm nicht gt spulen ... duck...

und klar muss teamgt ins gtteam !


----------



## Davidbelize (23. Oktober 2007)

ähm mmm räusper hust hust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ahara (23. Oktober 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> *Juhuuuuuuuuuuu*
> *Das soll uns erst mal jemand nachmachen
> Danke Mädels, dass Ihr Euch doch noch ein Herz gefasst habt und das Mädelsteam unterstützt *



Nachdem ich nun von stemmel als Mitglied im WP-Frauenteam angeworben wurde, will ich mich hier auch mal vorstellen.....
Also ich wohne wie stemmel und manni in Escheburg und fahre den einen oder anderen Kilometer. Allerdings sitze ich öfter auf dem Rennrad *und* ich fahre kein GT. Schlagt mich nicht ... ich habe zumindest schon mal auf einem gesessen....  

Namensvorschläge meinerseits: GT Team Schneezicken, oder GT Team Bergschnecken....


----------



## Deleted61137 (23. Oktober 2007)

> im ernst musa is ja kein problem - km kann man auch aufm nicht gt spulen ... duck...



Da hast Du schon recht...hab aber nur GTs!

Geht's da eigentlich um die Km oder um die Zeit auf dem Bike und wann geht es eigentlich los??


----------



## ahara (23. Oktober 2007)

GT-Musa schrieb:


> Da hast Du schon recht...hab aber nur GTs!
> 
> Geht's da eigentlich um die Km oder um die Zeit auf dem Bike und wann geht es eigentlich los??



Natürlich um die Zeit.....wenn ich mich recht erinnere gibt es für jede viertel Stunde die man auf dem Rad fährt (egal wie schnell) 1 Punkt oder?


----------



## Kruko (23. Oktober 2007)

Jepp. 

Und für das Laufen gibt es alle 20 min. einen Punkt. Außerdem gibt es für jede andere aktive Sportart ab 30 min. 2 Punkte.

Los geht es am 5 November.

Also Musa Du bräuchtest gar kein Fahrrad und kannst trotzdem Punkte sammeln


----------



## mountymaus (23. Oktober 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Namensvorschläge meinerseits: GT Team Schneezicken, oder GT Team Bergschnecken....



Willkommen im Club Andrea  
So wie ich Dich kennen gelernt habe, müsste man das Team eher "Bergziege" nennen  !!


----------



## micki260 (23. Oktober 2007)

man man man, so viele GT-fizierte in unmittelbarer Nähe und ich radel immer alleine meine Runde.


----------



## Deleted61137 (23. Oktober 2007)

> Los geht es am 5 November.



...und bis wann geht es denn?


----------



## Stemmel (24. Oktober 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nun von stemmel als Mitglied im WP-Frauenteam angeworben wurde, will ich mich hier auch mal vorstellen.....
> Also ich wohne wie stemmel und manni in Escheburg und fahre den einen oder anderen Kilometer. Allerdings sitze ich öfter auf dem Rennrad *und* ich fahre kein GT. Schlagt mich nicht ... ich habe zumindest schon mal auf einem gesessen....
> 
> Namensvorschläge meinerseits: GT Team Schneezicken, oder GT Team Bergschnecken....



Auch von mir ein HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN!   Und das mit dem noch fehlenden GT kann sich ja ändern. Zur Not haben wir ein paar im dritten Zimmer stehen und könnten Dir mal eines ausleihen   



mountymaus schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club Andrea
> So wie ich Dich kennen gelernt habe, müsste man das Team eher "Bergziege" nennen  !!



Ich bin eher ein Flachlandradler...   

mountymaus hatte in Anlehnung an Hans noch eine gute Idee: "no way GT Girls". 

Daggi


----------



## Manni1599 (24. Oktober 2007)

@musa: ich glaube, bis Ende März!

@micki 260: einfach mal melden, ich z.B. fahre eigentlich (wieder, endlich!) jeden Tag. Bin auch beweglich (Auto, groß genug für ein paar Räder ), einem Treffen zum Biken steht also nichts im Wege.....

Letzten WP haben wir uns ja ziemlich schwergetan, uns mal zum gemeinsamen biken zu treffen, das sollte uns dieses Mal besser gelingen.

Ich freue mich jedenfalls darauf, mit euch gemeinsam zu fahren.


----------



## ahara (24. Oktober 2007)

@manni: vielleicht schaffen wir es ja im Rahmen des WP mal wieder eine Runde zu biken.....auch wenn du nicht zum Frauenteam gehörst   

@stemmel @ mountymaus: vielen Dank für die nette Begrüßung im Club. Werde mich bemühen, ein paar Punkte zum WP beizutragen. Habe zwar momentan wieder einen 12-Std.-Job und wenig freie Zeit, daber DIE soll dann intensiv genutzt werden.

@mountymous: Freue mich auf das WE bei euch. Nähere Infos kommen noch?

Danke übrigens für die "Bergziege"   man bemüht sich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (24. Oktober 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Habe zwar momentan wieder einen 12-Std.-Job und wenig freie Zeit, daber DIE soll dann intensiv genutzt werden.



 es gibt so etwas wie ein Arbeitszeitschutzgesetz... Mehr als 10 Stunden am Tag sind nicht erlaubt!  

Daggi


----------



## Deleted61137 (24. Oktober 2007)

> ich glaube, bis Ende März!



Doch solange! Na bis dahin krieg Ich wohl auch mit oder ohne Bike einige "stressfreie" Punkte zusammen!


----------



## micki260 (24. Oktober 2007)

@Manni1599  Klasse,so treffe ich endlich mal Leute mit der selben Krankheit 
      (Also ist GT doch eine Such!)   und lerne auch mal
                   ein paar neue Trails kennen.


----------



## Kint (24. Oktober 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> So wie ich Dich kennen gelernt habe, müsste man das Team eher "Bergziege" nennen



darf ich süffisant grinsen ?.... 

kriegen wir die nord teams denn jetzt voll ?


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin noch dabei, verteilt mich wie es am besten passt


----------



## versus (24. Oktober 2007)

ich gehe jetzt gleich mal mein neues beleuchtungssystem ausprobieren.

haben die damen denn nun einen namen ?

wie wäre es mit GiTea (Girls Team)  ?


----------



## hoeckle (24. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> ich gehe jetzt gleich mal mein neues beleuchtungssystem ausprobieren.
> haben die damen denn nun einen namen ?
> 
> wie wäre es mit GiTea (Girls Team)  ?



Was denn für ein´s ???? Bin sehr neugierig...  


Respekt! Wenn sie das nicht nehmen...


----------



## chrrup150 (24. Oktober 2007)

dann stell ich mich mal dem team nord zur seite


----------



## micki260 (24. Oktober 2007)

GTeam Nord

- Kint                
- Manni1599       
- Muckelchen       
- Tigers Claw      
- chrrup150         

   GTeam Nord "stressfrei"

- Kingmoe
- Korat
- GT Musa
- Micki260

Na das sieht doch schon so weit ganz gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (24. Oktober 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> darf ich süffisant grinsen ?....



Du kennst Andrea (noch) nicht! Nach den Cyclassics hat sie jetzt auch noch richtig Rennluft geschnuppert und ist auch beim Münsterlandgiro gestartet!  



chrrup150 schrieb:


> dann stell ich mich mal dem team nord zur seite



Wo genau kommst Du denn her?

Daggi


----------



## chrrup150 (24. Oktober 2007)

us kölle am rhin


----------



## versus (24. Oktober 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Was denn für ein´s ???? Bin sehr neugierig...
> 
> 
> Respekt! Wenn sie das nicht nehmen...



das ist einmal die selbstbaulampe, die ich schon seit 3 jahren nutze:

10 + 30 watt strahler in ht-rohrmuffen


















versorgt wird das ganze über eine motorradbatterie - hält gut 2,5 std





plus die neue mammut helmlampe - sauhell und strahlt laut hersteller 45m weit. nach der ersten fahrt kann ich sagen, dass das auch ziemlich hinkommt





der selbstbau hat insges. etwas über 50 euro und die helmlampe 70 schweizer franken gekostet. das system ist aus meiner sicht top, da man es damit auch bergab durchaus flott angehen lassen kann


----------



## Stemmel (25. Oktober 2007)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> us kölle am rhin




 Wo fängt bei Dir denn der Norden der Republik an?  

Für uns (Fast-)Hamburger sind Harburger, die lediglich auf der anderen Seite der Elbe wohnen, schon "Norditaliener".  Und dann Köln?  

Daggi


----------



## hoeckle (25. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> plus die neue mammut helmlampe - sauhell und strahlt laut hersteller 45m weit. nach der ersten fahrt kann ich sagen, dass das auch ziemlich hinkommt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OT on:
Danke!

Die Mammutlampe finde ich interessant, da ich auch eine Lenkermontage mit dem hellen Licht fahre. Mag die nicht am Helm montieren (Gewicht, kabel, etc). Nur beim ums eck fahren sehe ich halt nix. Und wenn die Mammut so hell ist.... Ist das LED oder Halogen in der Mammut?

OT off


----------



## salzbrezel (25. Oktober 2007)

@ versus
Was ist denn das für ein Vorbau? 

@stemmel
Für mich fängt der Norden hinter Kassel an. Damit werde ich in Braunschweig nur belächelt, weil die sich selber nicht für Norddeutsche halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (25. Oktober 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> @ versus
> Was ist denn das für ein Vorbau?
> 
> @stemmel
> Für mich fängt der Norden hinter Kassel an. Damit werde ich in Braunschweig nur belächelt, weil die sich selber nicht für Norddeutsche halten.



ich tippe da mal auf ringle.


----------



## oliversen (25. Oktober 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Für mich fängt der Norden hinter Kassel an. Damit werde ich in Braunschweig nur belächelt, weil die sich selber nicht für Norddeutsche halten.



Noerdlich vom Main ist's Skandinavien. Oestlich von Ulm ist's Balkan.... So ischt eees!

Bin schon wieder wech!


----------



## versus (25. Oktober 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> @ versus
> Was ist denn das für ein Vorbau?



nö leider kein ringle 
x-lite. auch sehr schön gefräst, eher leichter aber nicht ganz das satte ringle-rot.


----------



## GTdanni (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute. 

Melde mich aus Afrika zurück (war in Kenia im Urlaub) 

Und natürlich will ich auch wieder am WP teilnehmen, hat noch jemand nen passenden Platz für mich frei? 


Cu Danni


----------



## kingmoe (25. Oktober 2007)

micki260 schrieb:


> GTeam Nord
> 
> - Kint
> - Manni1599
> ...



Bin auf jeden Fall dabei - aber eben völlig ohne Stress ;-))


----------



## mountymaus (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo @ all,
der Name für das Frauenteam steht fest. Wir haben beschlossen nicht den Namensvorschlag eines Herren zu nehmen und denken, dass wir "groß" genug sind uns etwas eigenes auszudenken.

Der Name lautet: * "GTeam no way Girls"
*
In Anlehnung des "verrückten Hans no way Rey"  

So long das Frauenteam.......


----------



## versus (25. Oktober 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> OT on:
> Danke!
> 
> Die Mammutlampe finde ich interessant, da ich auch eine Lenkermontage mit dem hellen Licht fahre. Mag die nicht am Helm montieren (Gewicht, kabel, etc). Nur beim ums eck fahren sehe ich halt nix. Und wenn die Mammut so hell ist.... Ist das LED oder Halogen in der Mammut?
> ...



LED!

siehe hier 

http://www.mammut.ch/mammut/katalog.asp?view=detail&did=12&dart=3&tid=53110&sid=1


----------



## versus (25. Oktober 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> eines Herren



pffft. dann halt nicht


----------



## ahara (25. Oktober 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hallo @ all,
> der Name für das Frauenteam steht fest. Wir haben beschlossen nicht den Namensvorschlag eines Herren zu nehmen und denken, dass wir "groß" genug sind uns etwas eigenes auszudenken.
> 
> Der Name lautet: * "GTeam no way Girls"
> ...




..ich kenne Hans zwar nicht, aber unser Team-Name gefällt mir


----------



## korat (26. Oktober 2007)

_Liebe Zuschauer, wir haben nun eine Liveschaltung nach Santa Barbara.
Hans Rey hat soeben spontan ein Rennen abgebrochen, und da ist er auch schon im Bild: "Hans, du hast den Sieg sausen lassen, um den Mädels ein paar Grußworte zur Namensfindung zu sagen und alles gute für den Winterpokal zu wünschen, die Entscheidung hat dich sichtlich überrascht, wie fühlst du dich?" -_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (26. Oktober 2007)

korat schrieb:


> _Liebe Zuschauer, wir haben nun eine Liveschaltung nach Santa Barbara.
> Hans Rey hat soeben spontan ein Rennen abgebrochen, und da ist er auch schon im Bild: "Hans, du hast den Sieg sausen lassen, um den Mädels ein paar Grußworte zur Namensfindung zu sagen und alles gute für den Winterpokal zu wünschen, die Entscheidung hat dich sichtlich überrascht, wie fühlst du dich?" -_




rofl....


----------



## Stemmel (26. Oktober 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Hallo @ all,
> der Name für das Frauenteam steht fest. Wir haben beschlossen nicht den Namensvorschlag eines Herren zu nehmen und denken, dass wir "groß" genug sind uns etwas eigenes auszudenken.
> 
> Der Name lautet: * "GTeam no way Girls"
> ...



      



versus schrieb:


> pffft. dann halt nicht



Typisch Mann...    



ahara schrieb:


> ..ich kenne Hans zwar nicht, aber unser Team-Name gefällt mir



Dann wird es Zeit, sich mit ihm auseinander zu setzen...  

Übrigens: Sehr schöner neuer Benutzertitel! Habe ihn gleich mal übernommen, damit auch sieht, dass wir *zusammen gehören*!  Hoffe, dass Du damit einverstanden bist. 

Daggi


----------



## ahara (26. Oktober 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> zusammen gehören[/B]!  Hoffe, dass Du damit einverstanden bist.
> 
> Daggi




...so war es gedacht


----------



## Kruko (26. Oktober 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> ..ich kenne Hans zwar nicht, aber unser Team-Name gefällt mir



Wie gut, dass Du im November zu Besuch kommst und ich die entsprechende DVD hab 

Dich infizieren wir auch


----------



## ahara (26. Oktober 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass Du im November zu Besuch kommst und ich die entsprechende DVD hab
> 
> Dich infizieren wir auch



oh....da freue ich mich aber  ... ich muss sie mir dann aber nicht alleine irgendwo im Keller anschauen, nur weil ihr alle die schon kennt, oder?  

Hauptsache der Hans sieht gut aus... 

einen Virus habe ich, der hat aber nix mipm biken zu tun...


----------



## kingmoe (26. Oktober 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> Hauptsache der Hans sieht gut aus...



...ähm... Sagen wir, GT und der MTB-Sport haben ihm viel zu verdanken, dass sollte reichen *smile*


----------



## GTdanni (26. Oktober 2007)

Prima, ein Frauenteam das ist Klasse. 

Auch wenn mich noch keiner im Team haben will möchte ich darauf hinweisen das es schön wäre wenn doch alle Teams am Anfang das "GTeam" tragen würden sodass wir als Einheit auftreten und man sich auch in der Liste besser findet. 
Wäre doch toll wenn man sich da noch etwas zusätzlich anspornen könnte. 
Letztes Jahr hat es ja Dank Konkurenz GTeam Nord/Süd für Platz 149 für Süd gereicht (mit nur 4 Leuten) und ok Nord war nicht weit weg. 

Freu mich schon auf den Wettkampf. 


Cu Danni


----------



## Kruko (26. Oktober 2007)

Schau einfach mal bei GTeam Nord stressfrei rein. Die sind im Moment noch zu viert. Warst zur falschen Zeit im Urlaub.

Aber das wird dieses Jahr mit Sicherheit interessant, da es nicht nur zwei Teams gibt


----------



## versus (26. Oktober 2007)

so ganz "stressfrei" lässt es der gute danni im winter nicht angehen: 
er war die letzten jahre unser eifrigster punktesammler. ich kann jedem team mit einem freien platz nur raten zuzuschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (27. Oktober 2007)

So, die Teams können gebildet werden

Habe soeben das *GTeam Süd* gegründet 

Da können die Frauen nicht sagen, dass sie die ersten sind


----------



## mountymaus (27. Oktober 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:
			
		

> Da können die Frauen nicht sagen, dass sie die ersten sind




Reiner Zufall  !!!

Habe das Frauenteam gegründet.

*GTeam no way Girls*


----------



## Stemmel (27. Oktober 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> So, die Teams können gebildet werden
> 
> Habe soeben das *GTeam Süd* gegründet
> 
> Da können die Frauen nicht sagen, dass sie die ersten sind





mountymaus schrieb:


> Reiner Zufall  !!!



Na, bestimmt hat "er" sich an den heimischen PC vorgedrängelt!  



mountymaus schrieb:


> Habe das Frauenteam gegründet.
> 
> *GTeam no way Girls*



Jepp, eingetragen!  

Daggi


----------



## hoeckle (27. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab's getan:

GTeam International 'römisch eins' ist da!

"Gentleman! Start your engines...!"


----------



## kingmoe (27. Oktober 2007)

"GTeam Stressfrei" ist am Start!

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/41


----------



## Manni1599 (27. Oktober 2007)

"GTeam Nord" ist auch am Start! 

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/45

Manni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (27. Oktober 2007)

also dann bilden wir mal die International Teams: 

GTeam International I

-hoeckle
-oliversen
-oldman
-versus

GTeam International II

-alf2
-janikulus
-sansibar
-lalune (meine liebste...)



-laxerone -->hat abgesagt
-zaskar freak -->hat sich leider nicht gemeldet

Ist das so ok für euch? Ich melde uns mal ins Team 2 an, wenn alf2 und sansibar eiverstanden sind bilden wir das Team 2.

Gruss,
Paul


----------



## oldman (27. Oktober 2007)

habe soeben meinen Mitgliedsantrag gestellt




Janikulus schrieb:


> also dann bilden wir mal die International Teams:
> 
> GTeam International I
> 
> ...


----------



## Janikulus (27. Oktober 2007)

also GTeam International II

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/49


----------



## hoeckle (27. Oktober 2007)

Sieht doch echt furchterregend aus, diese 6 Teams untereinander....


----------



## salzbrezel (27. Oktober 2007)

@ moe

Seid ihr nur drei? Braucht ihr noch einen? Wenn ja, wollt ihr mich in der Gruppe haben? Und nochmal wenn ja, kannst du mich noch nachtragen?


----------



## hoeckle (27. Oktober 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> also dann bilden wir mal die International Teams:
> 
> GTeam International I
> 
> ...



Wollte David nicht auch International starten??? Wenn dem noch so ist, dann beim Team deiner Wahl anmelden... Grüsse nach Berlin..


----------



## Davidbelize (27. Oktober 2007)

da nehm wir doch.........team 1


----------



## oldman (27. Oktober 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> da nehm wir doch.........team 1



alter schwede   - willkommen an bord


----------



## hoeckle (27. Oktober 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> da nehm wir doch.........team 1



Feini, feini.... Mussu aba auch beitreten...!


----------



## Davidbelize (27. Oktober 2007)

HILFEEEEE bin aus versehen dem falschen gt team beigetreten was nu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (27. Oktober 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> HILFEEEEE bin aus versehen dem falschen gt team beigetreten was nu?



Mal davon abgesehen das es kein falsches Gteam gibt...  Musst Dich nur ablehnen lassen von Janikulus od. lalune....


----------



## Manni1599 (27. Oktober 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> "GTeam Nord" ist auch am Start!
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/45
> 
> Manni



Kint
Muckelchen
chrrup150
Manni1599
*
EIN PLATZ IM GTEAM NORD IST NOCH FREI!*


----------



## ahara (28. Oktober 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Reiner Zufall  !!!
> 
> Habe das Frauenteam gegründet.
> 
> *GTeam no way Girls*




...A n t r a g   g e s t e l l t ... müsst mich nur noch aufnehmen....


----------



## Deleted61137 (28. Oktober 2007)

Hab mich mal ganz stressfrei eingeklinkt !


----------



## Janikulus (28. Oktober 2007)

schon passiert, hab dich rausgeschmissen...  



Davidbelize schrieb:


> HILFEEEEE bin aus versehen dem falschen gt team beigetreten was nu?


----------



## kingmoe (28. Oktober 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> @ moe
> 
> Seid ihr nur drei? Braucht ihr noch einen? Wenn ja, wollt ihr mich in der Gruppe haben? Und nochmal wenn ja, kannst du mich noch nachtragen?



Wir schicken niemanden weg! ;-))

Trag dich ein, ich bestätige dich dann.
Damit ist das GTeam Stressfrei dann auch ganz ohne Stress vollzählig, jippie!

Offischel Team-Members:

- GT-Musa
- kingmoe
- korat
- micki260
- salzbrezel


----------



## mountymaus (28. Oktober 2007)

ahara schrieb:


> ...A n t r a g   g e s t e l l t ... müsst mich nur noch aufnehmen....



Schon passiert , 
damit ist das Frauenteam auch *komplett* angemeldet und bestätigt


----------



## Stemmel (28. Oktober 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Schon passiert ,
> damit ist das Frauenteam auch *komplett* angemeldet und bestätigt




Bevor ich hierein schaute, habe ich gerade zu Manni gesagt: Das *GTeam no way Girls* ist *bisher als einziges komplett* mit 5 Fahrern!    

Daggi


----------



## Kruko (28. Oktober 2007)

Na ja,

einmal dürft Ihr auch erster sein. 

Strengt Euch an, die M-Teams werden es Euch im Wettbewerb nicht so leicht machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (28. Oktober 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Strengt Euch an, die M-Teams werden es Euch im Wettbewerb nicht so leicht machen



Was hat Johanna bei DSDS gesagt???


*DABEI IST ALLES!!!  *


----------



## Stemmel (28. Oktober 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Was hat Johanna bei DSDS gesagt???
> 
> 
> *DABEI IST ALLES!!!  *



Du schaust DSDS???    

Vermutlich ist das Ehrgeiz-Gen bei Frauen ein klein wenig anders ausgelegt bzw. Frauen setzen andere Prios..  

Daggi


----------



## mountymaus (28. Oktober 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Du schaust DSDS???
> 
> Vermutlich ist das Ehrgeiz-Gen bei Frauen ein klein wenig anders ausgelegt bzw. Frauen setzen andere Prios..
> 
> Daggi



Ganz zu Anfang ist das manchmal ganz witzig, wenn Der Bohlen seine dummen Sprüche macht. Später ist das uninteressant.
Außerdem ging das durch die Medien. Selbst bei RTL aktuell, exclusiv, etc...


----------



## versus (28. Oktober 2007)

ok! ich habe eben auch für römsch eins das ticket gelöst !

ich freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## ahara (28. Oktober 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Na ja,
> 
> einmal dürft Ihr auch erster sein.
> 
> Strengt Euch an, die M-Teams werden es Euch im Wettbewerb nicht so leicht machen



das F-Team wird sich alle Mühe geben mitzuhalten...   Nicht wahr Mädels??!!



Stemmel schrieb:


> Vermutlich ist das Ehrgeiz-Gen bei Frauen ein klein wenig anders ausgelegt bzw. Frauen setzen andere Prios..
> 
> Daggi



Vor allem arbeiten wir Frauen und müssen unsere verbleibende Zeit sinnvoll einteilen...


----------



## alf2 (28. Oktober 2007)

Hab mich gerade für GTi II angemeldet. Finde es ein bisschen unglücklich, dass GTi I 5 Mitglieder und GTi II nur 3 Mitglieder hat.

Mag nicht jemand zu Team II wechseln?
(jemand der viel fährt  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (28. Oktober 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Hab mich gerade für GTi II angemeldet. Finde es ein bisschen unglücklich, dass GTi I 5 Mitglieder und GTi II nur 3 Mitglieder hat.
> 
> Mag nicht jemand zu Team II wechseln?
> (jemand der viel fährt  )



sansibar will doch noch mitmachen, dann wären wir 4!


----------



## alf2 (28. Oktober 2007)

Dann besteht ja Hoffnung


----------



## hoeckle (28. Oktober 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Hab mich gerade für GTi II angemeldet. Finde es ein bisschen unglücklich, dass GTi I 5 Mitglieder und GTi II nur 3 Mitglieder hat.
> 
> Mag nicht jemand zu Team II wechseln?
> (jemand der viel fährt  )



Keine Angst, wir sehen das alle nicht sooo ernst. Es geht doch um denn Spaß... So muss jetzt weg, bisl Strassentraining.... Mist ist immer noch nicht der 5.11.


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Oktober 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Mag nicht jemand zu Team II wechseln?
> (jemand der viel fährt  )



schade dann könnt ihr mich nicht gebrauchen!


----------



## alf2 (28. Oktober 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> schade dann könnt ihr mich nicht gebrauchen!



Wir können ja auch ein gemütliches Team sein


----------



## versus (28. Oktober 2007)

hoeckle schrieb:


> Mist ist immer noch nicht der 5.11.



das dachte ich heute auch schon als ich mit brennernden oberschenkeln heimgeeiert bin...


----------



## hoeckle (29. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> das dachte ich heute auch schon als ich mit brennernden oberschenkeln heimgeeiert bin...



 Tja, schon was anderes von der Geo, den Reifen und dem Gewicht her, gell....


----------



## mountymaus (29. Oktober 2007)

versus schrieb:


> das dachte ich heute auch schon als ich mit brennernden oberschenkeln heimgeeiert bin...



Mir brennen heute die Knie nach den gestrigen 53km und 880hm.  Und kein Eintrag im WP .....


----------



## Kruko (29. Oktober 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Mir brennen heute die Knie nach den gestrigen 53km und 880hm.  Und kein Eintrag im WP .....



Was soll ich denn da sagen. Bin froh, dass ich überhaupt noch mitmachen kann. Bei der Radelle die ich gedreht habe.

Da hat irgendjemand mitten im Weg ein schönes Loch gebuddelt und das ganze Laub lag drin.  Nichts gesehen und rein mit dem Vordderrad. Jetzt schmerzt die Schulter , aber sie ist heil gebleiben


----------



## Stemmel (29. Oktober 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn da sagen. Bin froh, dass ich überhaupt noch mitmachen kann. Bei der Radelle die ich gedreht habe.
> 
> Da hat irgendjemand mitten im Weg ein schönes Loch gebuddelt und das ganze Laub lag drin.  Nichts gesehen und rein mit dem Vordderrad. Jetzt schmerzt die Schulter , aber sie ist heil gebleiben




   Na Gott sei Dank ist die Schulter heil geblieben!  

Daggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (29. Oktober 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Na Gott sei Dank ist die Schulter heil geblieben!
> 
> Daggi



Der Abgang sah schon sehr spektakulär aus  . Gestern Abend haben wir von der Schulter noch Bilder machen lassen. Knochen sind wie gesagt glücklicherweise heile geblieben.


----------



## versus (29. Oktober 2007)

uäh. hatte ich auch mal. nur war es statt einem loch ein ast, der sich vorderrad verharkt hat. gebrochen war auch nix, aber ich hatte schon ne weile damit spass. gute besserung !!!


----------



## micki260 (29. Oktober 2007)

oioioio,liegt ein Fluch über uns GT-Fahrer. 
Hatte gestern auch das Vergnügen den Boden zu küssen.Habe die sehr rutschigen Wurzeln dank Blätter nicht sehen aber spüren können.
Und zack direkt auf die kaputte Bandscheibe. 
Auch von mir gute Besserung


----------



## mountymaus (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich wünsche allen, die sich am Wochenende auf unsanfte Weise dem Boden genähert haben eine Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## oldman (29. Oktober 2007)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Ich wünsche allen, die sich am Wochenende auf unsanfte Weise dem Boden genähert haben eine Gute Besserung!!!



ich möchte hiermit ausdrücklich all denen gute Besserung wünschen, die nächstes Wochenende eine Bodenprobe nehmen werden!

Spass beiseite - passt gut auf Euch auf, der Winterpokale beginnt in einer Woche!!


----------



## Manni1599 (29. Oktober 2007)

Man weiß ja nicht, was der freundliche Chirurg empfielt, ich empfehle da mal ein Fahrtechniktraining.


----------



## Kruko (29. Oktober 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Man weiß ja nicht, was der freundliche Chirurg empfielt, ich empfehle da mal ein Fahrtechniktraining.




Danke Manni für den Tip 

Bei knapp 4 cm Federweg hätte mich das auch nicht retten können


----------



## oldman (29. Oktober 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Danke Manni für den Tip
> 
> Bei knapp 4 cm Federweg hätte mich das auch nicht retten können



4cm Federweg? Das ist doch wohl eher ein flexender Vorbau?  

Hmmm, erinnert mich an eine Manitou 2 oder 3, die ich mal am Slingshot verbaut hatte. Wenn die mal eingefedert hatte, musste man sich weit nach hinten lehnen, damit sie wieder ihre magischen 13mm Federweg freigab...
Ist mir heute noch n Rätsel, wie Tomac mit sowas rumdroppen konnte, tststs.


----------



## Kruko (29. Oktober 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> 4cm Federweg? Das ist doch wohl eher ein flexender Vorbau?
> 
> Hmmm, erinnert mich an eine Manitou 2 oder 3



*Richtig*, war mit dem Xizang unterwegs

Aber schön aussehen tut sie immer noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (29. Oktober 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> *Richtig*, war mit dem Xizang unterwegs
> 
> *Aber schön aussehen tut sie immer noch*



yessir, stimmt. 
wenn dir mal ein eglund kit unterkommen sollte - zuschlagen. sowas verbessert die performance um lichtjahre. hatte ich mir damals gegönnt.


----------



## sansibar (31. Oktober 2007)

Ja richtig, aber wo muss ich mich anmelden ?

merci



Janikulus schrieb:


> sansibar will doch noch mitmachen, dann wären wir 4!


----------



## sansibar (31. Oktober 2007)

schon gut hab's gefunden  

offiziell dann dabei bin ?


----------



## Kruko (31. Oktober 2007)

Vermelde für GTeam Süd

*BOARDING COMPLETE* 

und

*Ready to start*

Dann auf einen fairen Winterpokal und viele Punkte für uns


----------



## ahara (31. Oktober 2007)

Nur noch 5x schlafen...


----------



## TigersClaw (1. November 2007)

Ich habs auch endlich geschafft mich anzumelden 

Hab ich das richtig verstanden, es geht nur um die geschruppte Zeit? Oder tragt ihr auch die gefahrenen Km ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (1. November 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich habs auch endlich geschafft mich anzumelden
> 
> Hab ich das richtig verstanden, es geht nur um die geschruppte Zeit? Oder tragt ihr auch die gefahrenen Km ein?



Richtig es geht darum, möglichst viel Zeit auf dem Rad zu verbringen (das gibt am meisten Punkte).



Da wären ja fast alle Teams voll.  So wie ich es gesehen habe, ist nur noch ein Platz frei. Den werden wir ja wohl auch noch verteilt bekommen oder?? 

Sieht schon imposant aus, wenn man sich das ganze jetzt anschaut. Da stehen mal eben *6* Teams aus unserem Forum!!!


----------



## Manni1599 (1. November 2007)

*GTeam Nord ist vollzählig!*

@Tigers Claw: die Daten im WP genauso wie in der Trainingsverwaltung eintragen. Also alle Daten eintragen, Zeit, Km, Höhenmeter....

Und: immer ehrlich bleiben. Ich weiss, das ich das hier nicht zu sagen brauche, aber letzten Winter haben wir uns auch köstlich über Teilnehmer amüsiert, die es geschafft haben, täglich 15 Stunden zu fahren.....


----------



## oldman (1. November 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> *GTeam Nord ist vollzählig!*
> 
> @Tigers Claw: die Daten im WP genauso wie in der Trainingsverwaltung eintragen. Also alle Daten eintragen, Zeit, Km, Höhenmeter....
> 
> Und: immer ehrlich bleiben. Ich weiss, das ich das hier nicht zu sagen brauche, aber letzten Winter haben wir uns auch köstlich über Teilnehmer amüsiert, die es geschafft haben, *täglich 15 Stunden zu fahren*.....



Pendler, Fahrradkuriere, Schüler, Studenten, Umdieweltradler, Ironman-Teilnehmer, etc. Also, das doch durchaus realistisch oder etwa nicht?


----------



## versus (1. November 2007)

...rikschafahrer, zeitungsjungen...


----------



## Davidbelize (1. November 2007)

und nicht zu vergessen,leuten denen der strom abgestellt wurde.
so`n rechner braucht ja saft.


----------



## GT-Hinterland (1. November 2007)

Hallo an das GTeam no way Girls,

ich soll euch von Kirsten herzlichst Grüßen und muß Euch leider mitteilen das sie im Moment keine Punkte einfahren kann!!!
Sie hatte am Montag einen Unfall mit dem Auto und muß leider im Bett liegen und sich ruhen. War halt ein heftiger schlag von hinten!!!!
Werde Sie natürlich sehr gut pflegen, das sie schnellstens wieder fit ist!

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## mountymaus (1. November 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Hallo an das GTeam no way Girls,
> 
> ich soll euch von Kirsten herzlichst Grüßen und muß Euch leider mitteilen das sie im Moment keine Punkte einfahren kann!!!
> Sie hatte am Montag einen Unfall mit dem Auto und muß leider im Bett liegen und sich ruhen. War halt ein heftiger schlag von hinten!!!!
> ...



 Dann bestell ihr auf jeden Fall schöne Grüße, eine Gute Besserung und sie soll sich wegen des Winterpokals keinen Stress machen. Die Hauptsache ist doch, dass sie wieder auf die Füße ähh, das Rad kommt.....

Der Winterpokal geht ja bis zum 30. März


----------



## Stemmel (1. November 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Hallo an das GTeam no way Girls,
> 
> ich soll euch von Kirsten herzlichst Grüßen und muß Euch leider mitteilen das sie im Moment keine Punkte einfahren kann!!!
> Sie hatte am Montag einen Unfall mit dem Auto und muß leider im Bett liegen und sich ruhen. War halt ein heftiger schlag von hinten!!!!
> ...



 Ach du Schreck!  

Wegen des WP soll sie sich nur keine Sorgen machen... Gesundheit ist wichtiger! Und dass Du sie gut pflegen wirst, davon gehe ich fest aus (Achtung: ich werde zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt mal bei Kirsten nachfragen!).  Und wie Insa schon sagte: Bis Ende März 08 ist Zeit. Wenn wir dann einen "Hänger" haben, muss Kirsten für uns mitbiken!   Aber erstmal muss sie wieder auf die Beine kommen. 

Also: Gute Besserung!  

Daggi


----------



## Kint (1. November 2007)

natürlich auch von mir gute besserung !


----------



## ahara (1. November 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Hallo an das GTeam no way Girls,
> 
> ich soll euch von Kirsten herzlichst Grüßen und muß Euch leider mitteilen das sie im Moment keine Punkte einfahren kann!!!
> Sie hatte am Montag einen Unfall mit dem Auto und muß leider im Bett liegen und sich ruhen. War halt ein heftiger schlag von hinten!!!!
> ...




  Natürlich auch von mir *g*u*t*e Besserung. Lass dich anständig pflegen. 

Wegen der Punkte im WP mach dir mal gar keine Gedanken. Ich hatte keinen Unfall, werde aber aus momentanem, absoluten "Radfahr*zeit*mangel" auch nicht wirklich viele Punkte einfahren können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (4. November 2007)

Einmal werden wir noch wach,
dann ist er da, der große Tach. 

Dann können wir alle Punkte sammeln. 

An alle Teams,
ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß, Erfolg und vor allem eine verletzungsfreie Zeit.


----------



## Davidbelize (4. November 2007)

so,ich fahr dann schon mal los und mach mich warm für morgen.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. November 2007)

Da fährst aber lange


----------



## mountymaus (4. November 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Da fährst aber lange




Und Punkte gibt es auch erst ab 00:00 Uhr


----------



## Kruko (4. November 2007)

David muss doch zum Start ins Ausland radeln. Da muss er doch schon heute los fahren 

Alles nur leere Kilometer


----------



## chrrup150 (4. November 2007)

so bei mir ist auch alles startklar für den wp
beim kurierfahren kommen ja auch noch laufminuten/ Stunden dazu!
wenn ich nen ganzen tag Kurier fahre kommen auf 9 stunden ca. 5-6 stunden fahren und 2-3 stunden  laufen dazu!
Pause hab ich da schon abgezogen.


----------



## Manni1599 (4. November 2007)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> so bei mir ist auch alles startklar für den wp
> beim kurierfahren kommen ja auch noch laufminuten/ Stunden dazu!
> wenn ich nen ganzen tag Kurier fahre kommen auf 9 stunden ca. 5-6 stunden fahren und 2-3 stunden  laufen dazu!
> Pause hab ich da schon abgezogen.





Schön, dass Du bei uns im GTeam Nord Mitglied bist!

Gratulanten bitte hinten anstellen.... 

Nein, mal im Ernst, ich finds klasse, so was zu machen, als Kurier zu arbeiten. 
An Bewegungsarmut wirst Du wohl nie leiden....
Aber, schön vorsichtig fahren, und immer mit der Unaufmerksamkeit der anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer rechnen.

Ich bin wild entschlossen, auch am Starttag ein paar Punkte beizutragen. Werde versuchen, gleich nach der Arbeit, so gegen 16.00 Uhr an der Kärntner Hütte zu einer Runde durch die Harburger Berge zu starten.
Vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar Mitfahrer.


----------



## chrrup150 (5. November 2007)

kurier ist für mich auch sowas wie traumjob und bewegungsarmut kenne ich wirklich nicht!
zum Thema Unaufmerksamkeit, kann ich nur sagen das ich letztens ne a-klasse zerstört hab!!!
 bin mim rad mit ca. 25 kmh in eine schräg rückwärts ausparckende tussie gekracht, augerechnst mit dem gt rennrad 
aber der rahmen hat nicht einen kratzer und verzogen is er auch nicht 
Ich werd wohl nur die sicherheitsteile wie lenker vorbau und gabel tauschen.
Aber das auto sah aus, riesen dellen, kratzer und eine über den boden verteilte heckscheibe, die ich mit meiner schulter eingeschlagen hab.
und mir is zum glück nix passiert


----------



## TigersClaw (5. November 2007)

Ich werd heute auch noch ne kleine Runde drehen ... Sachtmal, wie krank is das, ich hab heute morgen 7 Uhr reingeschaut, und da hatte der Spitzenreiter schon über 3 Stunden eingetragen, Fake?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (5. November 2007)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... Sachtmal, wie krank is das, ich hab heute morgen 7 Uhr reingeschaut, und da hatte der Spitzenreiter schon über 3 Stunden eingetragen, Fake?



Das nehme ich auch nicht für voll.  Hieße ja, dass da jemand sich um 3.00 Uhr auf das Rad gesetzt hat und einen ordentlichen Nightride veranstaltet hat.

Und das Argument Postzusteller zählt um die Uhrzeit auch noch nicht.


----------



## mountymaus (5. November 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Und das Argument Postzusteller zählt um die Uhrzeit auch noch nicht.




Vielleicht die Tageszeitung


----------



## versus (5. November 2007)

vielleicht war das oliversen und bei dem war es da 18.00 uhr abends ;-)


----------



## Kruko (5. November 2007)

Wenn oliversen neuerdings in Dinslaken wohnt und Postzusteller ist, dann vielleicht 

Aber mal ehrlich. Der Typ hat vor 7.00 Uhr fast vier Stunden Radfahren im Winterpokal eingetragen. Ist schon komisch


----------



## oldman (5. November 2007)

ach, ich würde das Gesamtranking einfach ignorieren. da sind ja schon etliche, die es heute schon auf 2-3h geschafft haben... 

mich interessiert vielmehr die aktivität innerhalb des forums und ob es eines der teams unter die ersten 50-75 teams schafft, alles andere kriegen wir eh nicht gebacken, es sein denn wir stellen ein komplettes team aus kurieren zusammen...


----------



## chrrup150 (5. November 2007)

selbst wenn er briefzusteller ist sitz er ja nicht 4 stunden im sattel sondern fährt zu seinem einsatzgebiet und schiebt da sein rad von haus zu haus  
so ich mach mich dann auch mal ans punktesammeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (5. November 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> ach, ich würde das Gesamtranking einfach ignorieren. da sind ja schon etliche, die es heute schon auf 2-3h geschafft haben...
> 
> mich interessiert vielmehr die aktivität innerhalb des forums und ob es eines der teams unter die ersten 50-75 teams schafft, alles andere kriegen wir eh nicht gebacken, es sein denn wir stellen ein komplettes team aus kurieren zusammen...



Ich find es nur irgendwie lustig, wie helle manche sind und so etwas am ersten Tag abziehen. Der nächste Kandidat hat es geschafft seine Einheiten zweimal einzutragen.

Aber ich denke auch, dass es mehr auf die Ergebnisse hier im Forum ankommt.

Heute Abend geht es bei mir los mit Punkte sammeln. Radfahren ist leider noch nicht, aber laufen werde ich schon hinbekommen


----------



## Davidbelize (5. November 2007)

erster    


hat aber auch nur hingehauen weil ich schon um 10 feierabend hatte.
ist schon ein vorteil wenn man in einer bäckerei arbeitet.


so und jetzt geh ich duschen.




<a href="http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de"><img src="http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/images/user/10426.png" title="MTB-News.de Winterpokal" alt="winterpokal" /></a>


----------



## Stemmel (5. November 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich. Der Typ hat vor 7.00 Uhr fast vier Stunden Radfahren im Winterpokal eingetragen. Ist schon komisch



Ich hatte um 6.15 Uhr reingeschaut, da stand es auch schon drin.... 

Daggi


----------



## hoeckle (5. November 2007)

Musste auch lachen. Entweder er bescheisst sich selber oder er ist tatsächlich so früh aufgestanden, damit er einmal in seinem Leben was anführen darf.

Letztendlich aber völlig egal und die Diskussion darüber verschwendet nur kostbaren Webspace den man lieber mit sowas füllen sollte....






Und Unterforumsgerecht:


----------



## cleiende (5. November 2007)

Das Foto von dem Ergometer auf dem ich hier im Hotel heute nacht meine Minuten abgeritten habe stelle ich hier nicht rein....


----------



## alf2 (5. November 2007)

Ich habe heute mein Töchterlein mit dem Kinderanhänger in den Kindergarten gebracht und wieder abgeholt. Eignet sich wohl auch wenig zum fotomäßigen Reüssieren.


----------



## Kruko (5. November 2007)

So, meine ersten vier Punkte sind auch verbucht


----------



## Deleted61137 (5. November 2007)

Hey Jungs.....wie und wo trage Ich denn nun die Zeit/Punkte ein? Bei "Mein Team" oder in der "Trainingsverwaltung" oder......???


----------



## Davidbelize (5. November 2007)

eintrag erfolgt bei "meine einheiten" und das wird dann automatisch deinem team gutgeschrieben.


----------



## Deleted61137 (5. November 2007)

Okay...Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (5. November 2007)

Boah Leute, GT Team Nord hängt zurück. Naja, ich bin grad nach hause, aber morgen werd ich paar Einheiten schruppen


----------



## chrrup150 (5. November 2007)

wat gt team nord hängt zurück???
hab heut die ersten 26 Punkte gemacht!!!
da macht das kurierfahren doch richtig


----------



## Stemmel (5. November 2007)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> wat gt team nord hängt zurück???
> hab heut die ersten 26 Punkte gemacht!!!
> da macht das kurierfahren doch richtig



      

Da muss ich dann doch mal Abbitte leisten: Ja, Kölle liegt ganz im Norden der Republik, es grenzt schon fast an Dänemark!

Daggi


----------



## chrrup150 (5. November 2007)




----------



## Manni1599 (5. November 2007)

So, hab dann auch mal meine ersten 5 Punkte erfahren. Leider musste ich schon früh zurück, ein Akku hatte nicht geladen, der ander war schon angezapft und hat nur noch ne knappe Stunde gehalten. 

@versus: war ein guter Tip mit der Mammut-Stirnlampe, funzt prima! (Hat mich heute gut nach Hause gebracht.)


----------



## versus (6. November 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> @versus: war ein guter Tip mit der Mammut-Stirnlampe, funzt prima! (Hat mich heute gut nach Hause gebracht.)



das freut mich sehr ! bin auch immer noch sehr angetan davon


----------

